# My Precious...



## eulchen (Apr 6, 2007)

I´m relatively new to MAC, am collecting since last year and blaming my student budget, ive not got very far until now compared to some of the collections here, but its already enough for my sister to call me "crazy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Pigments:
Rose
Subtle
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Pastorale
Air-de-Blu






Fluidlines:
Blacktrack
Rich Ground
Sweet Sage
Delphic 
Blue Peep






E/S:
In living Pink
Brun
Magic Dust
Chill
Juxt
Humid
Surreal
Shimmermoss
Colour Scheme 3 






Face Stuff:
Naked You MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Lightscapade MSF
Shimpagne MSF
Natural MSF light






Brushes:
SE213 x2
266
219
187






Paints:
Bare Canvas

Lips:
Flusterose Lustreglass

and heres how i keep it 
















edited to add pictures


----------



## Bianca (Apr 7, 2007)

You got some nice stuff there! I'm in love with Flusterose!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 7, 2007)

Lovely collection...


----------



## eulchen (Apr 9, 2007)

have added the pictures


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 9, 2007)

_*Great stuff!

However, I do have a few questions...

1. What brand are the jewel-encrusted brushes? Or are the handles just covered in something you put on there yourself? Where'd ya get 'em? 

2. What are those little colored tubes in the drawer in the bottom right picture?  They look allllmost like Liquid Last Liners, but I cannot make them out clearly...

3. Last, but not least; what brand are the lil' decorated eyeshadow pots above the unknown little colored tubes?

Thanks in advance!

Love your stuff....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## eulchen (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Great stuff!

However, I do have a few questions...

1. What brand are the jewel-encrusted brushes? Or are the handles just covered in something you put on there yourself? Where'd ya get 'em? 

2. What are those little colored tubes in the drawer in the bottom right picture?  They look allllmost like Liquid Last Liners, but I cannot make them out clearly...

3. Last, but not least; what brand are the lil' decorated eyeshadow pots above the unknown little colored tubes?

Thanks in advance!

Love your stuff....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
thats all from B never too busy to be beautiful, you can get it online (but the postage is quite expensive) or in shops in london or poole, uk. its a sister company from lush. i love the pots but i prefer the make-up of mac now and just rarely use these (except the lip creams, the bejewelled pots in the small drawer). the tubes are cream eyeshadows and mascaras by them. their perfumes and lotions are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great stuff


----------



## n_c (Apr 10, 2007)

You've got a very nice collection...thanks for sharing.


----------

